# Lifetimeabo 110 Euro



## Lethos (3. August 2009)

Hm, ein Sippenkollege machte mich darauf aufmerksam, er kaufte sich heute ein Lifetimeabo für 110 Euro.

Ich hab mich in Accountseite auch eingeloggt, und siehe da, kann auch für 110 Euro Lta ordern...

Liegt das vielleicht an der Wiedersehenswoche?

Ist ja toll... ^^


----------



## Lethos (3. August 2009)

Habs getan... LTA für 110 Euro... ohne Trick und doppelten Boden ^^


----------



## Eldorei (3. August 2009)

Ist doch egal wieso, oder warum das so ist.

Kaufen, kaufen, kaufen! xD 

Ist aber sehr doll günstig wie ich finde.


----------



## Gocu (3. August 2009)

Lethos schrieb:


> Liegt das vielleicht an der Wiedersehenswoche?



Ich kann nichts nachgucken, da ich schon lange ein LTA habe. Aber ich habe ein einem anderen Thread gelesen das man praktisch per E-mail "ausgelost" wurde. Jeder der dann eine E-mail bekommen hat, kann sich das LTA für 110 Euro kaufen.


----------



## Lethos (3. August 2009)

Ooh, hab noch gar nicht nachgeschaut...

Hmm, nix, keine Email.


----------



## Daytonaman (3. August 2009)

hmmm und ich habe damals nich die 150€ gezahlt


----------



## Nyan (3. August 2009)

wo stand das mit der LTA für 110 euro ordern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Lethos (3. August 2009)

Na hier:

[attachment=8526:account.JPG]


[attachment=8527:account2.JPG]


----------



## Dewa (3. August 2009)

Lethos schrieb:


> Na hier:



Nicht jeder hat das Glück unter den Ausgewählten zu sein. Ich leider auch nicht und 220€ sind mit definitiv zu viel.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (3. August 2009)

Dewa schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat das Glück unter den Ausgewählten zu sein. Ich leider auch nicht und 220€ sind mit definitiv zu viel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja es geht ich habe es für 200 bekommen, als es mal ein Angebot kam. Aber wenn du trotzdem ein LTA willst, kann ich dir die Pre order empfehlen. Damit bekommst du das LTA für 150 Euro. Es sind zwar keine 110, aber immerhin 70 Euro billiger.


----------



## Dewa (3. August 2009)

Ich hab ja schon einen Account mit dem ich als hdro raus gekomme ist für ca. 1 Jahr gespielt habe. Da ich keine Lust hatte das riesen Update runter zuladen habe ich mit das Add-On inkl. 60Tage Spielzeit gekauft. Wenn die Wiedersehenswoche um und die 60 Tage verbraucht sind, denke ich noch mal über das lifetime Abo nach, für 110€ hätte ich es sofort genommen.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (3. August 2009)

In meiner E-Mail steht das ich per zufall ausgewählt wurde O.o


----------



## Vetaro (3. August 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> In meiner E-Mail steht das ich per zufall ausgewählt wurde O.o



Das ist es ja auch, was hier die ganze Zeit gesagt wird.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (3. August 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Das ist es ja auch, was hier die ganze Zeit gesagt wird.


Ok wollte generell mal wissen ob es wirklich zufall war xD
Ich werde die Woche auf jedenfall mal wieder in das Spiel reinsehen xD


----------



## Azddel (3. August 2009)

Holla. Hab jetzt auch mal in meienr Accountverwaltung nachgeschaut, und siehe da: &#8364; 110,- und so ein Lifetimegedöns wäre meins. 
Ach, nun komm ich wieder ins Grübeln.
Wie erklär ichs bloß meiner Frau?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (3. August 2009)

*DAS IST EINE VERARSCHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Hallo,

Danke für Ihre Zahlung von 110.00 EUR für LOTRO.

Ihre Spielzeit wurde ordnungsgemäß verlängert und Ihre nächste Zahlung sollte vor dem *01/01/70* erfolgen. ^^ 

xD


----------



## P-bibi (3. August 2009)

Azddel schrieb:


> Holla. Hab jetzt auch mal in meienr Accountverwaltung nachgeschaut, und siehe da: € 110,- und so ein Lifetimegedöns wäre meins.
> Ach, nun komm ich wieder ins Grübeln.
> Wie erklär ichs bloß meiner Frau?
> 
> ...



Sag, dass deine Eltern , sofern du welche hast, wenn nicht, mein Beileid, sehr religiös sind und das Spielen von Lotro in eurer Religion gang und gebe ist, und du sonst nicht mehr als vollertiges Mitglied der Familie annerkant werden würdest.


----------



## Tokenlord (3. August 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> *DAS IST EINE VERARSCHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


Also nicht Lebenslang sondern 61 Jahre oder wie? o.O


----------



## huladai (3. August 2009)

in meiner email stand nix davon und trotzdem kann ich das für 110€ auswählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danyde (3. August 2009)

Tach,

Also ich habe auch die Möglichkeit das Spezial Angebot zu nutzen. Ich habe aber auch keine Email bekommen.

MfG


----------



## Topperharly (3. August 2009)

Danyde schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> Also ich habe auch die Möglichkeit das Spezial Angebot zu nutzen. Ich habe aber auch keine Email bekommen.
> 
> MfG



jo^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber gekauft is gekauft


----------



## 666Anubis666 (3. August 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Also nicht Lebenslang sondern 61 Jahre oder wie? o.O


Ich glaube nicht das bis dahin noch die Server Laufen...


----------



## TheStormrider (3. August 2009)

ich glaub nicht, dass die HdRo Server mein Leben überdauern. Also kauf ich mir ein LTA und dann verklag ich codemasters, wenn sie die Server herunterfahren und ich noch lebe. ;D


----------



## Frandibar (3. August 2009)

Naja, da wir uns die Berechtigung erkauft haben "kostenlos zu spielen bis wir Tot sind" müssen Sie die Server solange weiterlaufen lassen bis der letzte von uns gestorben ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (3. August 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht, dass die HdRo Server mein Leben überdauern. Also kauf ich mir ein LTA und dann verklag ich codemasters, wenn sie die Server herunterfahren und ich noch lebe. ;D



frag mal die leute von hellgate xD


----------



## Pente (3. August 2009)

*hust* unterlasst jegliche Postings die auf Account-Sharing / Account-Tausch oder Account-Handel aus sind! Ich hab die betreffenden Posts mal gelöscht.


----------



## Flixl (3. August 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Teal (4. August 2009)

Habe auch die Möglichkeit, mit ein LTA für 110 EUR zu holen. Allerdings fehlt mir dazu aktuell leider das Geld... *grummel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonesC (4. August 2009)

Ach wie schade, da hät ich gern sofort zugeschlagen^^naja ich habe vorhin einen schreck bekommen weil ich einen Kumpel das mal zeigen wollte mit den Abos, und LT, da stand ja noch nichts mit dem Betrag^^

naja ^^was solls


----------



## Vetaro (4. August 2009)

...Nur geraten, kann es sein, dass es Wiedersehenswoche ist und daher die _von der Wiedersehenswoche betroffenen_ die Vergünstigung erhalten, in der Hoffnung, dass sie bleiben?


----------



## Raethor (4. August 2009)

War auch mein erster Gedanke @ Vetaro.

Ich hab weder E-Mail noch die Möglichkeit das LTA für 110€ abzuschließen. Mir haben schon fast die Schnäppchenfinger gejuckt als ichs gelesen hab :>

Naja, schade drum... vielleicht ists auch besser so... wer weiß ob ich die Zeit wirklich ausnutzen würde

mfg


----------



## floppydrive (4. August 2009)

Hmpf ich muss 150€ zahlen, hoffentlich werd ich auch noch freigeschaltet


----------



## rebelknight (4. August 2009)

219,99 euro prima!

muss ich jetzt erst den account stilllegen und auf die nächste wiedersehenswoche warten um so ein angebot zu bekommen?


----------



## Mephals (4. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so was nennt man Community Nähe, aber ich glaube ja des es Probleme seitens von Codemaster gibt.


----------



## Danyde (4. August 2009)

Tach,

Es kann gut sein das es an der Wiedersehens Woche liegt denn ich habe wie gesagt die Möglichkeit das LTA für 110 zu bekommen und bin auch von der Wiedersehens Woche betroffen.

MfG

Danyde


----------



## Sharil Silverpaw (4. August 2009)

bei mir steht leider auch 219 Euro noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hätte sofort zugeschlagen, denn 8 monate werd ich sicher noch spielen und dann würd sichs ja schon wieder rechnen.


----------



## lordmanu (4. August 2009)

kann mir mal jemand sagen wo genau ich überhaupt nachschauen muss um ein lta abzuschliessen.egal ob 110 oder 249 euro ich fnde die option nicht.wo kann ich das abschliessen?
besten dank


----------



## rebelknight (4. August 2009)

musst auf abonnement gehen und dort bei einmalzahlung gucken.
evtl. muss man vorher aber auch ein bestehendes abo abbrechen, das weiß ich net genau.


----------



## Sharil Silverpaw (4. August 2009)

lordmanu schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand sagen wo genau ich überhaupt nachschauen muss um ein lta abzuschliessen.egal ob 110 oder 249 euro ich fnde die option nicht.wo kann ich das abschliessen?
> besten dank



accountverwaltung - zahlung einreichen (oder so) - dann einmalzahlung - zahlungsart auswählen zb. paypal - und dann ganz unten unter den monatsbeiträgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordmanu (4. August 2009)

ok danke euch.dann leigt es wohl daran das ich ein laufendes abo habe.habe es mal gekündigt denn dann läüft es übermorgen aus.dann werd ich es mal machen.
gruss manu


----------



## Lethos (4. August 2009)

Hier ein paar Denkanstöße aus dem Codemasters-Forum.




> Ich wollte niemanden vor dem Kopf stossen ich lese die Foren schon seit es LOTRO gibt aber habe mich bisher passiv gehalten. War mehr der stille Leser ;-)...und engangierter Rollenspieler.
> 
> Ich habe damals für den LTA 299,- € mit SvA bezahlt rechnerisch hab ich den fast wieder raus, im Gegensatz zum Monatsmodell. Meine Frage ist mehr warum machen die das ?
> Marketingtechnisch ist das Angebot hier an Regeln geknüpft die nicht jeder erfüllt, freut mich für die, die es haben können!
> Mir geht es mehr darum, dass die Sache LTA irgendwie schon fast zwanghaft unters Volk gemischt wird. Daraus könnte ich jetzt einige Schlüsse fassen, dass es vielleicht nicht gut läuft und man noch was abschöpfen will bevor dass Boot sinkt, ich meine die Betreiber müssen ihre Server, Mitarbeiter usw. ja auch bezahlen und wenn 2011 alle 99 Euro LTA haben ist das zar ein Jahr Planungssicherheit aber danach ist außer den Addons Ebbe in der Kasse, so meine ich das :-)



Das ist die Antwort dazu:



> Ganz einfach: Rückkehrer sind eigentlich schon potentiell abgeschriebene. Sie beleben die Community und hätten eigentlich keinen Pfennig mehr ausgegeben. Nun, da der LTA aber so günstig ist, tun sie es doch.
> Das ist also ne Win-Win Situation für Turbine/Codemasters (oder wer auch immer):
> - zusätzliche Einnahmen von Personen die sich eigentlich entschieden haben HdRO nicht mehr zu spielen
> - Wiederbelebung der Community weil neue (alte) Gesichter auftauchen
> ...



Also seid bitte uns Glücklichen die diese tolle Offerte auch genutzt haben nicht böse, eigentlich hatte Codemasters uns ja abgeschrieben.
Dadurch fließt wieder Geld in deren Taschen, die Server werden wieder belebt, und ne tolle Werbung für Herr der Ringe Online ist es auch.


----------



## bekkz (4. August 2009)

Totaler Bullshit. Die wolln von mir immernoch 299 Dollar... lol?

Für 110 Euro sofort dabei. Hoffe es bringt was das ich mich an den Codemasters Kundendienst gewendet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targon124 (4. August 2009)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Naja, da wir uns die Berechtigung erkauft haben "kostenlos zu spielen bis wir Tot sind" müssen Sie die Server solange weiterlaufen lassen bis der letzte von uns gestorben ist!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ääääähhhhhmmmmmmm..............Life-Time-Account bezieht sich wohl eher auf die Lebenszeit des Spiels, nicht die des Spielers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonriver (4. August 2009)

die schicken sowas eh fast nur an inaktive spieler...die dann 110tokken abdrücken und dann i-wann wieder zu wow/war zurückgehen.


----------



## FraSokBUF (4. August 2009)

Ich habe das mit den 110.- gar nicht mitbekommen, kommt wohl davon wenn man die E-Mails nicht aufmerksam genug liest. Die Woche hab ich schon mitbekommen, obwohl mein Account erst vor knapp 2 Wochen ausgelaufen war =p


----------



## mommel (4. August 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Also nicht Lebenslang sondern 61 Jahre oder wie? o.O


Das kommt vom Unix-Timestamp 
Timestamp 0 = 1.1.1970 0Uhr  und ab da wird mit Sekunden weiter gerechnet.
Somit jetzt wo ich hier schreibe ist es 1249388507 
Ergo ist nicht 1/1/2070 gemeint sondern du musst wieder vor 39 1/2 Jahren zahlen.

P.S. Bei mir lag die Email wohl irgendwann im Spam, wollte nur nachschaun ob ich die Woche wieder einloggen kann und siehe da LTA für 110.


----------



## Chris- (4. August 2009)

Hm, 

ich finde es etwas unverschämt von Codemasters, nur denen das vergünstigte LTA anzubieten, deren Accounts reaktiviert wurden. 
Ich für meinen Teil habe noch einen 30 Tage Code gehabt, den ich 2 Wochen vor Wiedersehenswoche eingelöst habe. 

Hätte ich gewusst, dass mein Account so oder so reaktiviert wird, hätte ich das doch niemals gemacht und mir auch das LTA gekauft. 

Ich weiß, ich weiß, willkommen in der freien Wirtschaft und im Kapitalismus, aber Codemasters galt für mich eigentlich immer als sehr kompetenter und hilfsbereiter Publisher. 

Naja.. Ich denke, ich werde CM mal eine Email schreiben, wobei der COG Kundendienst eh nie antwortet...

Grüße


----------



## Lizard King (4. August 2009)

nice, Codemasters ist um meine 110€ reicher...
so jetzt muss ich noch nen Kumpel animieren mir gleich zu tun :-9


----------



## latosa (4. August 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> *DAS IST EINE VERARSCHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


reichen dir 61jahre spielzeit nicht?


----------



## Vetaro (4. August 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass das funktionieren wird, Manu.
Weder das mit dem billigeren LTA, noch, dass du dann am Mittwoch in die wiedersehens-Aktion mit reingenommen wirst.


----------



## -RD- (4. August 2009)

Ärgerlich! Mein Konto ist aufgrund einer neuen Spülmaschine gerade auf nahezu Null. Und mein Gehalt kommt erst um den 15. ...
Da hätte ich zugeschlagen, habe die E-mail heute auch im Postkasten gehabt.... GRMPF!!!

Aber generell natürlich eine tolle Sache, dieses Angebot.
Natürlich dauert es aber auch nicht lange, bis die ersten sich "ungerecht behandelt fühlen". Woher soll Codemasters riechen, dass ihr ein paar Tage vorher "aufgeladen" habt?
Hätte, wäre, wenn bringt Codemasters eben nichts.
Freut euch doch einfach mal für die, die etwas günstiger bekommen, anstatt immer nur darüber zu meckern, dass man selbst nicht dazu gehört.
Ich werde es ja auch nicht nutzen können, aber so ist es eben.

Deutschland verkommt echt immer mehr zur "Geiz-ist-geil" und "Neid-über-alles"-Nation.


----------



## Vetaro (4. August 2009)

Genau! Früher, da war das alles besser! Als ich 8 war scherte sich keiner darum, wie Teuer irgendwas war! Und die Leute gingen auch nicht so materiell miteinander um! Da konnten sich die Kinder noch stundenlang damit beschäftigen, dass sie wie blöd rumrannten und behaupteten, sie wären Megatron. Und heute? Da sitzen die gleichen Leute vorm teuren Fernseher und beschweren sich, dass der Transformers-Film mist ist! Was is'n das für eine Welt!


----------



## Lizard King (4. August 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> ...Und heute? Da sitzen die gleichen Leute vorm teuren Fernseher und beschweren sich, dass der Transformers-Film mist ist! Was is'n das für eine Welt!



Transformers fand ich eh schon immer mist oder langweilig? hmm naja geguckt hab ichs glaube ich trotzdem damals... wir hatten ja nicht soviel Auswahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich warte aufjedenfall auf eine MASK Verfilmung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris- (4. August 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Ärgerlich! Mein Konto ist aufgrund einer neuen Spülmaschine gerade auf nahezu Null. Und mein Gehalt kommt erst um den 15. ...
> Da hätte ich zugeschlagen, habe die E-mail heute auch im Postkasten gehabt.... GRMPF!!!
> 
> Aber generell natürlich eine tolle Sache, dieses Angebot.
> ...



Ich dachte erst, dass mein Post ein "Mimimi" verdient hat, aber deiner toppt es nochmal. 

Ich freu mich doch für die, die es günstig bekommen haben, ich sage nur, dass CM in diesem Schritt vielleicht etwas mehr nachdenken nicht geschadet hätte.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (4. August 2009)

Chris- schrieb:


> Ich dachte erst, dass mein Post ein "Mimimi" verdient hat, aber deiner toppt es nochmal.
> 
> Ich freu mich doch für die, die es günstig bekommen haben, ich sage nur, dass CM in diesem Schritt vielleicht etwas mehr nachdenken nicht geschadet hätte.


Iche denke nicht das so eine Firma etwas unüberlegt macht. Die werden sich schon bei allem was gedacht haben.


----------



## Dewa (4. August 2009)

Habe heute noch mal nachgeschaut und siehe da Angebot fürs LTA für 110€.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine Email hatte ich nicht bekommen.


----------



## Door81 (5. August 2009)

219 ;( schade...aber noch gib ich die hoffnung net auf^^


----------



## rebelknight (5. August 2009)

ich finde mit neid hat das nicht viel zu tun. aber mich ärgert sowas auch bei anderen sachen. wenn ich beispielsweise 10 jahre treu bei einem mobilfunkanbieter meine kohle abgebe und kriege dann für eine vertragsverlängerung ein schlechteres angebot als jeder der einen neuen vertrag abschließt, dann ärgert mich das.
aber hier gehts es ja auch nicht um einen kleinen rabbat. hier geht es um 50% und 110 euro, das ist schon irgendwie hart.


----------



## Baalrok (5. August 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Iche denke nicht das so eine Firma etwas unüberlegt macht. Die werden sich schon bei allem was gedacht haben.



Das denke ich auch. Ich war am Anfang dabei, habe am 28.07. mein Abo reaktiviert (das mit der Wiedersehenswoche habe  ich nicht mitbekommen). Jetzt habe ich auch das Angebot bekommen - 119&#8364; Lifetimeabo. Bei meiner bisherigen Spielzeit komme ich auf Abogebühren von 45&#8364;. Sollte ich mein Spielverhalten fortsetzen, kündige ich nach einem Monat und CM hat 13&#8364; von mir erhalten. Nehme ich das Angebot an, höre trotzdem auf zu spielen, hat CM 119&#8364; an mir verdient, ohne, dass ich den Service HDRO in Anspruch nehme. Und die Schwelle, wieder zu reaktivieren ist bei mir dann auch erheblich niedriger, da schon bezahlt!  Da ich "gefahrenlos" länger testen kann, besteht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es mir doch gefällt, ich dabei bleibe und evtl. andere potentielle Spieler mitbringe. Im Moment gefällt es mir sehr gut, auch wenn ich so meine Probleme mit der Charakterdarstellung und deren Animationen habe. Beim Zwerg geht es mittlerweile, einer Elfin kann ich von hinten nicht zuschauen - die Laufanimation sieht einfach &%$§ aus. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...

Für Spieler, die regelmäßig zahlen, sind 119&#8364; natürlich garnichts, daher werden es auch nur die bekommen, die zwar schon ein Abo haben, aber seit der Erstellung eher weniger spielen.


----------



## lordtheseiko (5. August 2009)

Cool, das steht bei mir nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hehe wenns das bei wow geben würde o_O xD
Blizard würde arm werden^^


----------



## mommel (5. August 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> Cool, das steht bei mir nicht da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sowas gibts bei WOW und nennt sich Family&Friends Account, es bekommt jeder GM bis zu 3 Keys davon, der Nachteil, ca. 1/2-1 Jahr nachdem der GM Blizz verlässt wird der LTA zu dem normalen ACC, aber dafür sind die Keys 4free

Aber um beim Thema zu bleiben, ich war froh über die Wiedersehenswoche, somit konnte ich meinen alten Account wieder aktivieren. Hab damals wegen BC,AOC,WAR etc. mit Lotro aufgehört und bin nu wieder mit Spaß dabei.


----------



## Galbaldia (5. August 2009)

Das mit den Lifetima-Abo- Angeboten nimmt langsam Überhand. Wo will Codemasters bzw. Turbine das Geld herbekommen um weiter an Herr der Ringe online zu arbeiten.

Sehe die Aktionen sehr kritisch, wenn auch für uns vorteilhaft. Aber irgendwie möchte ich noch ziemlich lange was von LOTRO haben. Im Moment hab ich da so meine Bedenken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (5. August 2009)

Galbaldia schrieb:


> Das mit den Lifetima-Abo- Angeboten nimmt langsam Überhand. Wo will Codemasters bzw. Turbine das Geld herbekommen um weiter an Herr der Ringe online zu arbeiten.
> 
> Sehe die Aktionen sehr kritisch, wenn auch für uns vorteilhaft. Aber irgendwie möchte ich noch ziemlich lange was von LOTRO haben. Im Moment hab ich da so meine Bedenken.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß, das wird dich nicht überzeugen, aber: Bei Codemasters arbeiten Leute, die kriegen Geld dafür, dass sie was davon verstehen, wie Codemasters Geld kriegt.

Und wenn es irgendeine Sache gibt, an der HdRO nicht verenden wird, dann ist das "zu niedrige Einkünfte weil alle leute LTAs kaufen".

Sollten sich magischerweise 50% der aktuellen abonenten zu LTA-Besitzern verwandeln, werden diese Leute wahrscheinlich sowas sagen wie: Ey, keine LTAs für 110 &#8364; mehr, sonst haben wir nicht mehr genug income.

Und dann ist da noch etwas: Das Spiel wird nicht von Codemasters entwickelt. Selbst wenn Codemasters ausstiege weil sie an LTAs zugrunde gingen, wären die Entwickler immernoch Turbine. Und die hätten immernoch Amerika.


----------



## Thesahne (5. August 2009)

Huu ich hab grad ma geguckt und ich hab auch LTA für 110€..... oO 
naja ich werds trotzdem nich nutzen... dazu fehlen geld,ein pc der wirklich gut läuft (zum zocken reicht meiner aber naja...) und vorallem die zeit...
(10. klasse, viele unternehmungslustige freunde und vergeben... = kaum zeit^^)

eeegal, lohnt sich i-wie eh nich... 110€ sind ne menge geld, da hol ich mir lieber ne neue gitarre für  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, alles ansichtssache... und das mit dem 61 jahren find ich schon i-wie doof von codemasters... naja was solls xD


----------



## EisblockError (5. August 2009)

Ich habs mir für 150€ noch gekauft gehabt


----------



## PaluppenPaul (5. August 2009)

Habs seit gestern...110 euro ist cool...jetzt kann ich ohne schlechtes gewissen, noch nen age of conan account fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agarnesta (10. August 2009)

Ich habe meines noch für 150 € + 5 € (Pre Order Edition Nachkauf) geholt.
Aber wenn ich daran denke das ich 3 Jahre WOW gezockt habe und da immer schön halbjährlich bezahlt habe... Das lohnt sich auf jeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als Tip für die, die keine 110 € Version haben und auch kein Zugriff mehr haben auf die 150 € LTA Version. Es gibt in einigen Geschäften noch Pre-Order Versionen von Minen von Moria (rein die Box mit Key) zu kaufen. Ich habe 5 € bezahlt und habe somit mein LTA auf 150 € gesetzt. [Und noch ein paar Items extra (;]

Für alle die das 110 € LTA bekommen haben, grz. Nutzt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huladai (11. August 2009)

gibts das jetzt eignetlich oder war das nur in der wiedersehenswoche?


----------



## Vetaro (11. August 2009)

gibts im zuge der wiedersehenswoche.


----------

